# Starvation - Bridge Area



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

On Saturday, I thought I'd join the masses for my first ice trip of the season. Everybody and their dog was out there and most that I spoke with reported some catching, though not very fast action.

The first spot I chose was just off the point of the small bay to the south of the bridge. First hole was in about 15' and another was drilled in about 25'. Both of those holes left me waiting and waiting, so I set off to look for other holes in deeper water.

Reports had stated that most catches were in deep water, near 50', and off the bottom. My initial try was just a false hunch, in hopes of cruising fish exploring the structure on the way into the bay. It was a bad idea though and I wasted good sunlight fishing shallow.

Not wanting to use my auger anymore (bad blades - very unproductive drilling), I started trying the holes I could find in the area, slowly getting deeper and deeper. Checking all of them, I thought for sure that I'd find the suspending trout and start cashing in, but it just wasn't meant to be.

Finally, after more than 2 hours of skunked holes, I arrived at the last holes I could try without drilling new ones. They were the farthest set of holes from shore, in that area. As soon as my jig touched the bottom, it was getting nipped at.

Measuring the best I could (my height plus rod length increments), I estimated the depth at around 55ft. At least some perch would find my hook. To my surprise, they were quite small though and had a hard time fitting my jig into their mouths.

The 1/16oz white jighead plus a glow cuttrbug/mealie seemed like a good choice and it was getting hit quite often, but I just couldn't get anything to stay on. A total of 2 small perch with full air bladders came out of the hole.

The big surprise was the hard bite, right off the bottom. It was a nice rainbow and a very welcome sight poking up from the hole. At first, I wasn't sure what it was. Part of me hoped that it was a huge walleye, but it fought pretty well, so I figured it was a bow by the time I saw it.










It grabbed the same jig, tipped with a perch eye.

One more little perch got its mouth around my hook and joined its friends before the sun started fading and I had to jet.

The notorious hill wasn't that bad. Sure, it wouldn't be very fun to drag a sled up (or down), but for someone with a backpack and some gear in-hand, it was no sweat.

So it was slightly disappointing to have such slow action, plus to realize that my auger blades got wrecked at last year's perch party. In retrospect, I wish I would have gone up to Currant Creek instead or tried Strawberry. Oh well. It's good to get out, regardless.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Should have asked santa for a sonar unit. That's a long way to drive to fish blind. Nice rainbow.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

That is a nice rainbow, looks thick too! It looks like it has some buggy eyes _(O)_


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

how thick was the ice, out there???


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The ice was about 9" or maybe more. That's a guess, but should be pretty close.

The bug-eyes were from blunt ice trauma to the head. 



ScottyP said:


> Should have asked santa for a sonar unit. That's a long way to drive to fish blind. Nice rainbow.


Santa and I don't speak anymore. :lol:

Actually, a sonar unit would just be more stuff to haul around and I'm not much of a sled guy. I've never had a finder and usually do alright, but it would be nice to know there's something down there, that's for sure.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> .. I've never had a finder and usually do alright, but it would be nice to know there's something down there, that's for sure.


If there's one person I know who doesn't need a finder, it would be you for sure! You catch a plenty without. 

It is a nifty tool though. I'll admit I've enjoyed mine.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I envey you your youth, when you get alot of grey and wrinkles that hill will seem much worse. Not to mention a sled loaded with too much stuff.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Come on cheap-azz buy a dam sonar! Trust me they aint that heavy, they aint that expensive, and you will be shocked by the learning curve a basic sonar unit will give you.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Not expensive?

You're talking to the main breadwinner for a family of 4 that has had 2 fly rods awaiting warranty replacement for three years now. A pair of nice WJ waders too. Anything over $20 is expensive and sometimes _that's_ too steep, considering my other expenses.

I can't believe I used to smoke! Not sure how I made that work.

Seriously, still no software for my GPS either. 

If I were to drop real $ for ice gear, it would be a power auger with a backpack style carry case.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

If you had sonar, you might not need to drill so many holes, or travel so far that you need a backpack. Seriously. You may have had fish in each of the holes that you walked away from that were just above, or just below your offering. I would rather fish one hole with sonar than a dozen without. Especially at a body of water that has multiple species. You can pound the bottom for perch, and raise your offering up when a trout passes by.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Just keep on being Loah,you seem to make it all work out 8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Just keep on being Loah,you seem to do just fine 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> If you had sonar, you might not need to drill so many holes, or travel so far that you need a backpack.


The dull auger blades kept me from drilling too many holes anyway, so I just used other holes that were available. The backpack is always with me when I fish, ice or not. It holds my water, my tackle boxes, bait, and it's way easier to carry around than dragging a sled.

So there's a reason for the backpack.

And seeing what's under me really isn't that important to me. I kind of enjoy trying to read the shoreline and guess what the structure will do from that. Of course, it's not super accurate and that's fine.

Rod length + me = about 12.5 feet, give or take a few inches. It's pretty easy to eyeball what depth I'm fishing.

Really, I hope to have a finder at some point, but it's really not necessary. At this time, I can't justify the expense. It hard enough to keep gas in the Rodeo.


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

LOAH, do you know if your auger blades were dull prior to drilling at Starvation? I'm just curious because I hit Starvation last year for my maiden voyage with a brand new Nils auger and I was only able to drill 2 holes before the cutting head would not even cut into the ice anymore. I did notice as I was drilling that there were flecks of mud or rock from the surrounding cliffs throughout the ice. However, I seemed to be the only one having trouble drilling holes. So I wasn't sure if it was a defective auger or if it had something to do with the flecks of debris in the ice. Just curious to learn if you noted any similar debris in the ice or if your blades were dull to begin with. I am very nervous to take my new cutting head out and try again at Starvation.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My blades were dull from teaching some kids how to drill holes at last year's perch party.

I made the mistake of turning my head for a moment and then I heard some banging. Turning back to the auger, one of the kids was smacking it on the ice. :? 

Doh!

I have heard that others' blades have been dulled by dirty ice at Starvation though. On Saturday, the ice looked pretty good, so I don't know if it formed slowly enough to get a lot of wind in between layers.

That's what I believe would cause the ice to get loaded with dirt.


----------



## redfrog (Jan 10, 2013)

Was there any ATV's on the ice out there yet?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, plenty of sleds too.

The ice was probably 9" and clear under the snow.


----------



## redfrog (Jan 10, 2013)

Good to hear, I need to make at least one trip out there this year.


----------

